# Zyzz The Legacy, new video



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Fair play to chestbrah and the rest of them who made that vid, 18 mins long but well worth the wacth imo


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

we nearly got to two weeks without someone starting a thread about their devotion to Zyzz which is short for Zyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

watched the first 4 seconds ....he dose me fookin head the cnut..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

Is it just me or does any one else think he's and ugly funny looking cnut?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

I got bored after 8 minutes  He wern't faking his death then and will be left to die like the other memes


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Bruze said:


> I got bored after 8 minutes  He wern't faking his death then and will be left to die like the other memes


you should be done under the trades description act, as you said its well worth the wait but now say you watched 8minutes...your the type of guy who after jumping into a cold swimming pool, tells his mate its warm


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

man delete this thread please............................


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

cheese...


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Let me rescue this shyte thread


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

dont know this guy atall i had 0 opinion on him

watched him speak for the first 1 minute 20 of that video, cringed all the way through it, now my opinion of his is he is a complete toss*er


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

David2012 said:


> dont know this guy atall i had 0 opinion on him
> 
> watched him speak for the first 1 minute 20 of that video, cringed all the way through it, now my opinion of his is he is a complete toss*er


shame cause he said lovely things about you


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

What a coked up egotistical knob


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

when someone refers to themself in the 3rd person and have delusions of grandeur often they have signs of a mental disability .. and kids these days are trying to emulate him?? wtf


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

And who ever said he could dance. He can't, don't care what you wanna call it looks like he's having a fit.


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

dude wore serious make up! damn ... tbh though he just made me laugh ..... in a good way .... he loved himself to death, pi$$ed off so many and yet adored by just as many ... fair play, how many dead guy pretty boys get this much attention!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I wouldn't usually speak ill of the dead but the guy is an absolute bellend.

All these vids of him are unbearably cringeworthy.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Great video imo


----------



## they're_grrreat (Mar 24, 2012)

well i dont exactly look up to the guy but he does look good, and some of the stuff he does is quite funny, i wouldnt call it a "zyzz generation" or whatever they want us to do lol

but sad he died i guess...


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah haha most of the people that 'hate' on him are just jealous and secretly admiring his body! It's so funny to watch because it's always the same people makes me laugh haha.

He achieved that in 2 years.. 50kg to 100kg roids or no roids i know people on here banging more than a 2ml of test and tren for longer than 2 years and don't look no were near as good as him. Makes me laugh.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

at the end of the day this guy at 21 or whatever he was accomplished more than most people on this board.. dont hate cos really ure mirin and jelly L O L. he prob banged 100s of chicks, had a degree started off a business and a protein brand and looked pretty awesome aswell as partying all out (pretty sure 95% of us would love that). maybe not the best attitude on the planet but you shouldnt judge. everyone has flaws, and i admit it looks pretty queer them going to all partys like they do but oh well

edit; entertaining but annoying and queer as ****, especially the people who carry on his `league`

still credit for what he did tho


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Love him or hate him he had a cracking physique and was very clever became famous through the web and made loads of money selling his merchandise


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Such a great video giving spotlight to the important condition that is upsidedowns.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the reason must hate this isnt jealous, but these admiration threads for him turn up every 2 fooking weeks, not even arnie gets anywere near that


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Understandably some may not like him, I can see why. But I think he was doing it more for entertainment? Who knows. End of the day according to that vid and several message boards he had a positive effect on many kids bettering themselves, living a healthier lifestyle, surely that can't be a bad thing?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

A zyzz generation would atleast mean more kids in the gym rather than on xbox's..


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

His confidence was through the roof!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

everytime i watch one of his videos. is that the guy cant dance - hes like a disabled kid doin karate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Like a Boss said:


> at the end of the day this guy at 21 or whatever he was accomplished more than most people on this board.. dont hate cos really ure mirin and jelly L O L. *he prob banged 100s of chicks, had a degree started off a business and a protein brand and looked pretty awesome aswell as partying all out (pretty sure 95% of us would love that)*. maybe not the best attitude on the planet but you shouldnt judge. everyone has flaws, and i admit it looks pretty queer them going to all partys like they do but oh well
> 
> edit; entertaining but annoying and queer as ****, especially the people who carry on his `league`
> 
> still credit for what he did tho


guess im one of the five percent who think having a degree a protein business and sniffing more coke than whitney houston is not something to be impressed by. He had a decent body, shame it wasnt as big as his ego...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Fukc!!! i ve seen better documentaries of Turtles trying to mate on dry land... R.I.P..sorry if he did die.. but hes just an average gymrat with abs,, and nothing else.. great for the beach or rave club look.. on stage at a top comp... NO!!! :cool2:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

greekgod said:


> Fukc!!! i ve seen better documentaries of Turtles trying to mate on dry land... R.I.P..sorry if he did die.. but hes just an average gymrat with abs,, and nothing else.. great for the beach or rave club look.. on stage at a top comp... NO!!! :cool2:


he was a bodybuilder mate, he even said it himself :lol:


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

11.56 in, snatch alert :innocent:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Gave up after a minute.

Annoying pr**k.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Bruze said:


> Yeah haha most of the people that 'hate' on him are just jealous and secretly admiring his body! It's so funny to watch because it's always the same people makes me laugh haha.
> 
> He achieved that in 2 years.. 50kg to 100kg roids or no roids i know people on here banging more than a 2ml of test and tren for longer than 2 years and don't look no were near as good as him. Makes me laugh.


O.K i'll address those two points:

1) I dislike him because he's annoying, has a massive ego, average body and anyone who refers to themselves in the third person is undeniably a cock. Not jealousy.

2) Yes he may have put on 50kg in two years but at what cost. I think he paid the highest price possible. A route you advocate?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> O.K i'll address those two points:
> 
> 1) I dislike him because he's annoying, has a massive ego, average body and anyone who refers to themselves in the third person is undeniably a cock. Not jealousy.
> 
> 2) Yes he may have put on 50kg in two years but at what cost. I think he paid the highest price possible. A route you advocate?


Not sure UK-M is the place to knock anyone's steroids use, I'm sure it wasn't related :whistling:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

personally I dont see the big problem with this dude. After being a skinny cvnt he probably got the **** taken out of him big time, so going from that to having a well commited physique is gunna make your head explode. I say fairplay to him, not someone I would get along with but dude was a practical joker and he knew it. Dont take things too seriously...


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

MutantX said:


> Not sure UK-M is the place to knock anyone's steroids use, I'm sure it wasn't related :whistling:


I use gear myself. Got no issues with anyone that does.

Wasn't gear that killed him if I remember right. Stims/sauna/dehydration.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> O.K i'll address those two points:
> 
> 1) I dislike him because he's annoying, has a massive ego, average body and anyone who refers to themselves in the third person is undeniably a cock. Not jealousy.
> 
> 2) Yes he may have put on 50kg in two years but at what cost. I think he paid the highest price possible. A route you advocate?


1. Your so insecure and jealous it's not even funny!

2. Yeah. Live by the sword die by the sword. Chestbrah has done like 9 cycles now and is 83kg ffs and he's not dead, zyzz did like 4 and chestrah abused cutting steroids way more than zyzz.

2 years with all the gear is all it takes, **** knows why people been smashing it for 5 years + and sitting at more than 17 percent bodyfat just looking fat and not that they even lift lol.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah man, wasnt the roids that killed him, it was dat der jack3d :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

MutantX said:


> Yeah man, wasnt the roids that killed him, it was dat der jack3d :lol:


By stims I mean clen and coke.

You and your fckin jacked. :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I actually liked zyzz that vid changed my mind


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> O.K i'll address those two points:
> 
> 1) I dislike him because he's annoying, has a massive ego, *average body* and anyone who refers to themselves in the third person is undeniably a cock. Not jealousy.
> 
> 2) Yes he may have put on 50kg in two years but at what cost. I think he paid the highest price possible. A route you advocate?


If he's younger than you, only took two years to put 50kg... How much gear you smashing and what condition you in? Care to post some pics? Because you say he has an 'average body' Would love to see what yours looks like. "Join Date: Jun 2009" So you have what 4-5 years gym experiance? Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Bruze said:


> 1. Your so insecure and jealous it's not even funny!
> 
> 2. Yeah. Live by the sword die by the sword. Chestbrah has done like 9 cycles now and is 83kg ffs and he's not dead, zyzz did like 4 and chestrah abused cutting steroids way more than zyzz.
> 
> 2 years with all the gear is all it takes, **** knows why people been smashing it for 5 years + and sitting at more than 17 percent bodyfat just looking fat and not that they even lift lol.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Bruze said:


> If he's younger than you, only took two years to put 50kg... How much gear you smashing and what condition you in? Care to post some pics? Because you say he has an 'average body' Would love to see what yours looks like. "Join Date: Jun 2009" So you have what 4-5 years gym experiance? Can't wait to see the pics


Dude bad move. nogutsnoglory is twice the size of zyzz.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Bruze said:


> If he's younger than you, only took two years to put 50kg... How much gear you smashing and what condition you in? Care to post some pics? Because you say he has an 'average body' Would love to see what yours looks like. "Join Date: Jun 2009" So you have what 4-5 years gym experiance? Can't wait to see the pics


Mate id quit with the post pics comments, if the wind changed direction you'd snap in half.

Also your comments on AAS a typical of those that know FA about them, e.g. explain to me what a "cutting steroid" si.

the bottom line on this Zyzz character is as follows:

The kids love him

However MEN think his a pr**k


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bruze said:


> If he's younger than you, only took two years to put 50kg... How much gear you smashing and what condition you in? Care to post some pics? Because you say he has an 'average body' Would love to see what yours looks like. "Join Date: Jun 2009" So you have what 4-5 years gym experiance? Can't wait to see the pics


Bruze gtfo of UK Muscle forums you skinny ******, seriously you're the type of person Zyzz absolutely despised.

Go take some more steroids just to hit 165lbs lmao what a joke.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Bruze said:


> If he's younger than you, only took two years to put 50kg... How much gear you smashing and what condition you in? Care to post some pics? Because you say he has an 'average body' Would love to see what yours looks like. "Join Date: Jun 2009" So you have what 4-5 years gym experiance? Can't wait to see the pics


I'm being called out by someone with 14 inch gunz. Fckin LOL. Back in your box there's a good lad.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

expletive said:


> Mate id quit with the post pics comments, if the wind changed direction you'd snap in half.
> 
> Also your comments on AAS a typical of those that know FA about them, e.g. *explain to me what a "cutting steroid"* si.
> 
> ...


Cutting tools, e.g clen, t3, dnp all of which zyzz utlized to stay lean all year round...

Agree on boys loving him ect, being ecto myself i was very skinny and knew what it's like..

You eithor love him or you hate him but 'Zyzz' isn't real it's a lifestyle. Wether you like him or you don't you can't deny he has a better than 'average' body.



Wevans2303 said:


> Bruze gtfo of UK Muscle forums you skinny ******, seriously you're the type of person Zyzz absolutely despised.
> 
> Go take some more steroids just to hit 165lbs lmao what a joke.


Err my target is 175lbs lol? And i'm going to reach that easily before winter lol. Nice post to like ratio you scrub.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Err my target is 175lbs lol? And i'm going to reach that easily before winter lol. Nice post to like ratio you scrub.


Go post on the bb.com teen misc you clown. Most of my posts are before the like system was introduced. ^_^


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

What a cock!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bruze said:


> Cutting tools, e.g clen, t3, dnp all of which zyzz utlized to stay lean all year round...
> 
> Agree on boys loving him ect, being ecto myself i was very skinny and knew what it's like..
> 
> ...


jesus christ.

what the **** is it with some people who defend this bloke like their lives depended on it. its weird. really weird. stop it


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

he had a good physique, but you can really tell the age of a poster on here from their view on him lol its so embarrassing, especially reading people like bruzes posts


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

chill out guys. youre being a bit hard on the op. remember hes young and thinks like a young guy. telling to fuk off is a bit much. we were all young, inexperienced and immature once


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> jesus christ.
> 
> what the **** is it with some people who defend this bloke like their lives depended on it. its weird. really weird. stop it


This.

Whilst I think Zyzz has a great physique people need to realise that his lifestyle was completely abnormal, he tried every type of drug out there, he abused AAS and was taking bb'ing stims and rec drugs alongside and wasn't skimping on those either. He did have a heart condition which didn't help matters but to say his lifestyle wasn't a contributing factor in his death is just plain denial, he knew himself he had heart problems yet continued onward destroying himself.

He died too young, yes it's tragic, as it is for any body and I truly feel for his brother and family, but people need to stop talking about him and hugging his nuts, take inspiration from him and if that means following in his footsteps and fvcking yourself up along the way then be my guest, but keep it to yourself please.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ive never heard of the guy to be fair.


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

i think he lived his life the way he wanted to live.. he didnt get attention growing up, he felt inferior but when he started bbing and eventually started taking steroids ( othing wrong with them), he had good genes and built an amazing body and eventually couldnt handle himself, too much attention etc etc Now people should get his message which was to "express yourself" not look up to any cvnt but these people arent getting his message.. i like the dude but ther isnt a fkin legacy or any **** Just live your life expressing who u are and dont give a **** what other ppl think of u


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

he picked the right name though zyzz, just missed a few letters off the end as thats what im about to do

zZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzz :yawn:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Rick_86 said:


> i think he lived his life the way he wanted to live.. he didnt get attention growing up, he felt inferior but when he started bbing and eventually started taking steroids ( othing wrong with them), he had good genes and built an amazing body and eventually couldnt handle himself, too much attention etc etc Now people should get his message which was to "express yourself" not look up to any cvnt but these people arent getting his message.. i like the dude but ther isnt a fkin legacy or any **** Just live your life expressing who u are and dont give a **** what other ppl think of u


please. stop.


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> please. stop.


ok


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Got negged for having 14 inch arms lol ... I love people taking everything i say to heart... Great entertainment lads brb gym


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

watched the vid. what the **** is the "dancing" all about then?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

What's with that dance he does... The arm "chopping" bs. Lold


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

That's what i use in the clubs to be honest, slightly zyzz like with a more alpha twist











Jailbait Warrior > Zyzz


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bruze you're officially the biggest wannabe ****** on this forum, you're hilarious.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Bruze you're officially the biggest wannabe ****** on this forum, you're hilarious.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what an absolute bellend


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Stop trying to be someone else and be yourself mate, I mean brah!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

I think as soon as the combination of characters ZYZ get entered into a text box on this forum it should be an insta-ban.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

All someone has to do on these site to be a successful troll is mention ZYZZ lol Can't say I particularly like or dislike him. Crazy the amount of people that see him as some sort of God though lol he also says cvnt a lot


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I think he looked OK, but he acted like a cvnt. He would annoy the fook out of me. Irrrrrrrrrittttating prat. Maybe Im just old lol.


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

LOL at `Chestbrah` now having 2 tattoos identical to Zyzz, wearing Zyzz clothing, saying Zyzz lives in him and doing exactly the same dance moves and girl curling....

Trying to fill his boots much?!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

NitroJoe said:


> LOL at `Chestbrah` now having 2 tattoos identical to Zyzz, wearing Zyzz clothing, saying Zyzz lives in him and doing exactly the same dance moves and girl curling....
> 
> Trying to fill his boots much?!!


Or missing his dead brother

Fvcking hell I am no zyzz fan boy but come on....


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Everyone got something to say about him he's done more then anyone on this forum say no more


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

what the hell was that all about

loads of boys hanging around a toilet taking there clothes off wtf

this zyzz was in good shape but that was all

also fcked himself up sad to say


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Big ape said:


> Everyone got something to say about him he's done more then anyone on this forum say no more


really?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Proper spunk dribbler, never liked him when he was alive, like him even less now hes dead. Good to see a few people of a similar mind as when he first died every cnut was bumming him off.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Proper spunk dribbler, never liked him when he was alive, like him even less now hes dead. Good to see a few people of a similar mind as when he first died every cnut was bumming him off.


ooh hater, just because you arent as aesthetic as him, you are clearly jealous. haters gonna hate brah bro fdfnbkgngknjbgbgbgfg


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Big ape said:


> Everyone got something to say about him he's done more then anyone on this forum say no more


Like what??

Seroius question as I know little about his achievements apart from being a youtube warrior with a load of sausage hungry pretty boy followers??

please enlighten me?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Big ape said:


> Everyone got something to say about him he's done more then anyone on this forum say no more


Ive been alive for 40 years, so no he hasn't done more than anyone on this forum


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Did he ever train legs? looks like your average t-shirt trainer tbh...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> Like what??
> 
> Seroius question as I know little about his achievements apart from being a youtube warrior with a load of sausage hungry pretty boy followers??
> 
> please enlighten me?


He's got a point though. I mean lets think of someone on this forum. John Hodgson, he's got an account here. Whats he done? was the manager of CNP, done some bodybuilding stuff, got his own gym, competed at the Olympia, got his own supplement brand.

In fairness I dont think hes done videos on youtube of himself dancing like a pr**k.

Case clearly closed


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i have liked every post on this page


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i have liked every post on this page


More than zyzz did


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Like what??
> 
> Seroius question as I know little about his achievements apart from being a youtube warrior with a load of sausage hungry pretty boy followers??
> 
> please enlighten me?


sausage hungry pretty boy's haha .......is right rick....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Also, did zyzz ever get past 12 stone? surely lots of people on here done that :rolleye:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Bruze- Only one thing to say "brah"- Ur a Sick C*nt! 

Most of the chaps wont bother watching those vids(i only watched one!) but the first one from 2mins in, WTF is it with lads these days f*ck me a club full of these idiots would be my worst nightmare come true.

If i seen some tit acting like that nob in the vid i'd be very very hard pushed not to go over and chin him just for been a "sick C*nt"


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bruze said:


> That's what i use in the clubs to be honest, slightly zyzz like with a more alpha twist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have quoted this for people who may have skipped them

seriously just watch that first video

i was sat there with my mouth open in shock that this guy is being serious

just watch it


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ dear fvckin god! why did you make me watch that hahaha its gotta be a joke no? people like that dont exist really do they?!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Love reading threads on this guy, always so many people c0ck worshiping him, it's hilarious.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

May he rest in peace but I still cannot get the big obsession with this guy, no offense.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

David2012 said:


> i have quoted this for people who may have skipped them
> 
> seriously just watch that first video
> 
> ...


he's cnut alright .


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

sonnydexter said:


> ^^ dear fvckin god! why did you make me watch that hahaha its gotta be a joke no? people like that dont exist really do they?!!!


Sadly yes they do, Bruze is living proof Lmao :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

David2012 said:


> i have quoted this for people who may have skipped them
> 
> seriously just watch that first video
> 
> ...


Dear lord, i think he is actually being serious.

And he's right, he really is a cvnt.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Jailbait warrior is ****ing hilarious, wacth that fat people video to the end, brilliant


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Fair play to chestbrah and the rest of them who made that vid, 18 mins long but well worth the wacth imo


Bruze, what's with all the Zyzz posts?



Bruze said:


> Yeah haha most of the people that 'hate' on him are just jealous and secretly admiring his body! It's so funny to watch because it's always the same people makes me laugh haha.
> 
> He achieved that in 2 years.. 50kg to 100kg roids or no roids i know people on here banging more than a 2ml of test and tren for longer than 2 years and don't look no were near as good as him. Makes me laugh.


and he's dead and we're alive? Not everyone on this board cares about low bf.. (I do)


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> Did he ever train legs? looks like your average t-shirt trainer tbh...


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Fat said:


> Bruze, what's with all the Zyzz posts?
> 
> Lol thats rich coming from you, your the one who be's ****ing guys twitter pics and making threads


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bruze said:


> Jailbait warrior is ****ing hilarious, wacth that fat people video to the end, brilliant


no Bruze. no he's not


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Fat said:


>


dont know a thing about the geeza but is he supposed to be natural?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jake87 said:


> dont know a thing about the geeza but is he supposed to be natural?


no


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jake87 said:


> dont know a thing about the geeza but is he supposed to be natural?


supernatural these days


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I know I'd be better off not caring, but can someone briefly explain to me who this person was and what supposedly amazing things he achieved?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bamse said:


> I know I'd be better off not caring, but can someone briefly explain to me who this person was and what supposedly amazing things he achieved?


A BB.com troll and internet plonker who had loads of followers


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

I watched the whole vid.

In my defense, I didnt cry.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Basically he smashed out a **** loads of gear made some sick gains and claimed natural than made a huge internet following.










Than he got found out, people realised he wasent natural so he banged even more gear and gained about another 10kg than died in Thailand.

People like the idea that you can be a skinny ****wit and in less than 24 months put on 50kg of mass and **** loads of girls. Not his body in general but what he did with his body and the self confidence he seems to have had with that body. Now people have drilled into there heads that i'm some Zyzz loving rent boy who because i defend the lifestyle 'Zyzz' is i get flamed for.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bruze said:


> Basically he smashed out a **** loads of gear made some sick gains and claimed natural than made a huge internet following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know where they get it from Bruze


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Basically he smashed out a **** loads of gear made some sick gains and claimed natural than made a huge internet following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I dont know where they get it from Bruze


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bruze said:


>


argument**


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Bruze said:


>


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

got any more photos of his arse Bruze while you are convincing us you arent a bit kinky for him?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Got any more photos of you wearing your GFs clothes :confused1:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Zyzz had a sh!t diet too lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anyone else think the little guy jabbing and worshipping zyzz ass might be bruze?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Lmfao **** sake

only clothes i look big in


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Basically he smashed out a **** loads of gear made some sick gains and claimed natural than made a huge internet following.
> 
> Than he got found out, people realised he wasent natural so he banged even more gear and gained about another 10kg than died in Thailand.


Thank you. That was indeed a brief summary. And yes, that is probably more than most people on this board have - or would want to - achieve.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Prior to his death, Shavershian had his own protein label, "Protein of the Gods", released in June 2011.[5] On 17 May 2011, Shavershian published a 66-page book, entitled Zyzz's Bodybuilding Bible, based on a compilation of bodybuilding knowledge he acquired over the four years of training.

Decent doings by the time he was 22?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

zyzz had a good physique i give him that but the guy did come across as a bit of a **** but that opinion is just from vids i see, i dont know him personally. his death was not down to AAS it was down to him having pre-existing medical conditions which he did know about and yet he still went ahead and abused both AAS and recreational drug which are deffo more harmful. AAS or no AAs he still put in the hard work to gain what he gained as we all know AAS isnt miracle grow, i can understand people wanting to achieve a physique like him as its what the majority of women find attractive but defending the guy like you life depended on it i don't understand.....


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> Prior to his death, Shavershian had his own protein label, "Protein of the Gods", released in June 2011.[5] On 17 May 2011, Shavershian published a 66-page book, entitled Zyzz's Bodybuilding Bible, based on a compilation of bodybuilding knowledge he acquired over the four years of training.
> 
> Decent doings by the time he was 22?


Well, not to rain on anyone's parade or anything, but I just checked that website and the nutritional products do not appear to exist - from what I can tell all they sell is a vest. Can't comment on the 'bodybuilding bible', but publishing a 66-page book can be done in an afternoon these days.

Edit: strike my last. I have now seen it and can comment. It would probably take no more than two hours to copy and paste info from the stickies on this site, rewrite and publish as an e-book. Hardest part would be to make a cool cover as I'm not very good with photoshop.


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

apparently he is not dead and its all fake !!!!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Abit late mate. He's dead.


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

Bruze said:


> Abit late mate. He's dead.







maybe fake


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

That was 4 days after he died, it's been almost a year now mate, his grave is in that video.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

******* anyone ???


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

you mean this grave ?


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

ive just realised i don't actually care haha,


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

No ****ing way Jack3d.

You just blew my mind LOL. ****ing troll i hate the **** now.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

this guy has more conspiracies than 9/11


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

Bruze said:


> No ****ing way Jack3d.
> 
> You just blew my mind LOL. ****ing troll i hate the **** now.


huh ?

you hate who :innocent:


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought a ****'ing zyzz singlet from nutri sups worldwide. He's sold like 30 grands worth. Feel a c'unt now hahaha


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

hahaah muscle warfare ... come at me bro


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

he's ****ing dead ... all the shit you're posting is fake?..


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

So if it was a hoax just to make money from his stuff, how did they get it on the news to say he had died?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol , proper sherlock holmes sh1t here


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> So if it was a hoax just to make money from his stuff, how did they get it on the news to say he had died?


Exactly they would of examine the body..


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

He also told the news most of his gains where from cycling, and he's cycling with the boys tonight. He was on front page of newspaper aswell. Perfect plan all along. F'uck. Chestbrah went f'ucking ape shít at the creator of that vid aswell, surley you wouldn't care if somonone faked a vid about the grave not being there?



















Hmmm.

But the thing that sits on top of the tomb was on the floor with a different women and it Aziz looked photoshopped on in that picture.

http://www.facebook.com/zyzzthetics

And his last post is advertizing his protein and singlets.










Cheeky fkin c'unt. He had about 20k facebook likes now 180k and still growing due to his 'death'.

In a way i like him more now, that's epic as f'uck.

**** knows cba anymore lol.


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

Fat said:


> he's ****ing dead ... all the shit you're posting is fake?..


i personally think he is dead, was just putting it out there because i found it interesting,


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

if he was earning money for faking his death then he can't 'return' because what he is doing is illegal lol...


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Bruze said:


> He also told the news most of his gains where from cycling, and he's cycling with the boys tonight. He was on front page of newspaper aswell. Perfect plan all along. F'uck. Chestbrah went f'ucking ape shít at the creator of that vid aswell, surley you wouldn't care if somonone faked a vid about the grave not being there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mate he is fvcking dead.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

dead or alive.. who gives a fck


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah i think he's dead. A in that picture is the same as A in the vid. Yeah if he came back alive it would be iilegal.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Top fella is Zyzz, shame he died


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

yeh

i had a feeling raptor would be one of his supporters


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

David2012 said:


> i had a feeling raptor would be one of his supporters


I think Raptor created Zyzz. That's what he was working on all the time in "Spain". He's in marketing after all.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

David2012 said:


> yeh
> 
> i had a feeling raptor would be one of his supporters





Bamse said:


> I think Raptor created Zyzz. That's what he was working on all the time in "Spain". He's in marketing after all.





Fat said:


>


I'd probably let him bum me


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Fat said:


>


He's dead bro, just leave it out


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Bruze said:


> He's dead bro, just leave it out


Zyzz is a way of life. so it can't die :whistling:


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

theres a little bit of zyzz in all of us .....


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

David2012 said:


> theres a little bit of zyzz in all of us .....


Literally :laugh:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Some say that zyzz did not fear Chuck Norris

Chuck feared zyzz!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

MutantX said:


> Some say that zyzz did not fear Chuck Norris
> 
> Chuck feared zyzz!


who's Chuck Norris?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Fat said:


> who's Chuck Norris?


Your dead to me.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Seen it all just...... Long vid...... love the trolling and training bits......proper sick knt


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

He's a character so is going to divide opinion. Personally I think most of what he did was for show and he knew that he was making a name in his target market to make £££.

The start of the video he's talking motivational. Badly yes. But he's trying to get a message across. Not sure why all the hate, if he has negatively impacted yours or others lives then fair enough but otherwise I can't see why the hate...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

is he gay i just wanted to punch my screen within ten seconds


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> is he gay i just wanted to punch my screen within ten seconds


Whoa whoa johnny no need for the homophobia! But I do agree Zyzz was a bell who needed a slap


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fat said:


>


Looking lean


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fat said:


>


incredible conditioning


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

i cant believe this thread is still going.........


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

fat you ae ****ing bonkers


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I only heard of zyzz once he died and have to admit I like him, he was living a life most 22/23 yr olds would love, did he work? Don't think so, by the looks of it he liked a party shagging hot women, he had a nice car and enjoyed trips to Thailand


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

watched the vid and read all 11 pages, what a waste of time i cant get back, geezer is/was an egotistical ****, not my cup of tea thanks, glad i wont be subjected to any more of his video's.


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

tbf 260k views in a couple days isnt bad for a dead man, must of been doing something right.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Like a Boss said:


> at the end of the day this guy at 21 or whatever he was accomplished more than most people on this board.. dont hate cos really ure mirin and jelly L O L. he prob banged 100s of chicks, had a degree started off a business and a protein brand and looked pretty awesome aswell as partying all out (pretty sure 95% of us would love that). maybe not the best attitude on the planet but you shouldnt judge. everyone has flaws, and i admit it looks pretty queer them going to all partys like they do but oh well
> 
> edit; entertaining but annoying and queer as ****, especially the people who carry on his `league`
> 
> still credit for what he did tho


The guy is fcuking dead, I'd say each and every one one of us on here have achieved more than him.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

damn the guy aint even that great whats up with people treating him like a god? I see people all the time with alot better bodies then this guy whats up with this sh!t?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

He is the god of aesthetics.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Pmsl

I do love this forum....come on Bruz post up some more flouncy zyzz loving posts so everyone can take the p1ss.

It's quite sad if he is hero worshipped by the younger generation...but then again it was Duran Duran and Howard Jones in my day lol


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

Never heard of the dude until now lol. I think the whole arrogant, cocky and witty personality of his was just a persona online. I done a quick search on him and the geezer put on like 30kg of muscle in 4-5 years. Crazy.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

bump


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

@Milky how did this thrush thread get under the radar


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Cronus said:


> bump


Why would you bump this?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

who the fcuk is Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ive accomplished more than the mighty zyzz. I survived the mayan apocolypse, did that cvnt? No.

Come at me bro's.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lucs said:


> @Milky how did this thrush thread get under the radar


its a yr old mate and l thought it would go un noticed but seen as it hasnt

CLOSED

:thumbup1:


----------

